# Thoughts on Cold Steel knives:



## Outdoors Fanatic

What do you guys think about Cold Steel fixed blades and folders? I probably wouldn't pick a CS folder over a Spydie or a Benchmade, but how are their fixed blades? Are they really that good or just marketing BS? I've just watched their "Special Forces Shovel" video, I haven't stop laughing yet...

Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxFJmx5ymiI


----------



## mossyoak

yeah that pretty much sums up cold steal for me. notice they call it a shovel but not even once use it as one?


----------



## TigerhawkT3

A knife store owner was once showing some knives to my friend and me, and when demonstrating a CS kukri (I think), he cut himself. Like any good workman, he blamed the tool, saying "oh, CS has terrible designs."



So, to answer your question, I don't know. I just wanted to share the anecdote.


----------



## depusm12

I don't know about the shovel, but I have a Cold Steel LTC Kukri that I've used camping for a few years and it rocks. I were going to be the only survivor in a plane crash or stranded on a deserted island this is the one I would want at my side or in my gear.


----------



## paulr

They are given to marketing BS but the knives are not that bad. Some of the designs are better than others. For all the ones I've had (fixed and folder) the manufacturing quality has been quite good, and for most of them I'd say the value per dollar was good (there were a few dogs). Use your judgement.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

paulr said:


> They are given to marketing BS but the knives are not that bad. Some of the designs are better than others. For all the ones I've had (fixed and folder) the manufacturing quality has been quite good, and for most of them I'd say the value per dollar was good (there were a few dogs). Use your judgement.


But how about those knives above 200 dollars, are they worth it?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Some people are not too happy with Cold Steel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24lO48laJsQ


----------



## mchlwise

I don't own any Cold Steel knives, and probably won't ever. 

From what I've heard/read: some of their knives are pretty good quality, some are not, but it's really hard to tell which are which through all the marketing B.S.

I wouldn't ever buy one without handling it to see for myself first.


----------



## paulr

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> But how about those knives above 200 dollars, are they worth it?


I haven't had any of those and I'd be skeptical of spending that much on a CS. That's getting into high end territory and CS is too into bogo-merchandising to be considered at that level which calls for more straightforwardness. CS are good value factory produced knives. I've had several CS's in the 50-70 dollar range and been satisfied with them, and some of the less expensive ones (e.g. the Hudson Bay series) have been delightful bargains. 

Keep an eye out for their so called "factory seconds" which is just a merchandising trick for creating some price differentials while selling what amounts to the exact same knives.


----------



## mossyoak

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Some people are not too happy with Cold Steel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24lO48laJsQ



did you notice that type of axe used in that video? it was a strider.


----------



## Monocrom

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> But how about those knives above 200 dollars, are they worth it?


 
Short answer: NO!

Detailed answer: Take it from someone who collects both knives AND lights. At $200, you are getting diminishing returns in terms of quality, by buying a CS knife. Some of Lynn Thompson's less expensive offerings are indeed good designs...... They should be, considering he rips off popular designs from others, then has those knives made for less money overseas. But the best part is how Mr. Thompson then turns around and claims how other knife makers are rip-off artists. 

I've owned CS knives in the past. I don't buy CS knives based on principle. A lot of others in the knife community feel the same way. (Check out Bladeforums.com). Ironically, I've seen very few folks on CPF who refuse to buy a Made in China light. But when it comes to CS knives, a significant percentage of knife collectors and Users won't buy CS products. (What can you say about a CEO who is less popular than China with its recognized business practices).


----------



## cutlerylover

I have had very good cold steel knives and also not so good knives from them so for me its hit and miss, I cna care less about their marketing though, I find it entertaining, but don't buy their stuff because of it, I buy their stuff because I like the knives and they perform well...Actually I never owned one of their fixed blades except for a snall neck knife that is to my liking...


----------



## Paladin

These are not their higher end knives, and I feel they represent good utility value for the $, as long as you don't get stuck paying full retail.

Trailmaster Bowie in Carbon V steel ("limb" remover)
original Recon Tanto (made in USA, edc'd for years)
zytel Tanto (airline carried prior to 9/11)
Kobun boot knife (wicked sharp, decent kydex sheath)
Master Hunter in Carbon V steel (maintains an edge great, prone to staining though)






Paladin


----------



## MarNav1

I am not a knife expert but the Push Daggers are very nice. However they generally only have 1 purpose and it isn't utilitarian. I like Puma knives personally but its kind of like lights, to each his own.


----------



## gorn

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Some people are not too happy with Cold Steel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24lO48laJsQ



OK, so they take a low end model and do stupid things to it. I can't imagine ever being in a situation where I would have to hit a blade with an axe or shoot it with a .308

Maybe the fool will do a comparison on one of the better cold steel knives. I have owned serveral cold steel knives, spears and axes over the years. Some are cheap and meant for actual use. The others are high end knives that I would put up against any mass produced knife.


----------



## cutlerylover

video link was entertaining, but useless, it does not say anythgin about that knife in terms of quality...I have seen true samurai swordsa split a bullet in two while shot at, but that was dead onto the edge, not the side, lol...I think that ANY knife would hold up just as good as the cold steel knife did in that video, infact, alot of knives might have even broke in half with that 1st or second axe blow...


----------



## Monocrom

MARNAV1 said:


> .... I like Puma knives personally but its kind of like lights, to each his own.


 
I'm guessing you own an older example of a Puma knife. The ones nowadays are expensive, and far less quality than they used to be. 

Same with Gerber....


----------



## MarNav1

The ones I have are 5-10 years old. Seems like quality has dropped on so many things now, but another topic I guess.


----------



## paulr

I should say all my CS's are also 5+ years old, so maybe they're worse now. I wasn't aware of widespread serious refusals to buy them. I'd probably check out the issues and take them into consideration before buying any more, but I'm not into knives much these days anyway. I didn't know any were Chinese-made though I know some (at least back in the day) were from Japan.


----------



## MarNav1

I watched the video, pretty silly if you ask me. I don't know anybody who will hit their knife edge with an ax or shoot the blade with a rifle either. I have seen the guys on TV hit their knives with stones though but it was on the other side of the blade (Survivorman, Man vs Wild). Don't know what knives they used though and it was more of a tap than a heavy blow.


----------



## Lightraven

I consider the Cold Steel push daggers ideal for concealed defensive use, but the sheaths have significant flaws.


----------



## Bushman5

I own both the large CS Bushman, and the small CS Bushman, and they are excellent knives for wilderness use. I did have the big bowie and one of the tantos. they were liberated by an old roomate  I like my CS Bushman series, they have been VERY useful for my wilderness pursuits, particularly shelter building with the bigger one, and general camp use with the small one.

I would'nt mind one of their shovels, they are actually really strong, but unlike the SPetnaz soldier wannabee in that video, i would actually use it as a ...gasp....SHOVEL...you know for digging cat holes in the woods and rain trenches around my shelter....



Having said that, I despise CS's marketing and blatant rip offs of other bladesmiths. If i abused my CS knifes the way they show in their ads, i would have chipped, bent or broken knives, and possible cuts to myself..... The owner should stick to marketing non stick frypans at 3am on the TV, and not marketing knives. :shakehead

Apparently in lynn thompsons world there is a real problem with watermelons roaming the street adn attacking people. Lynn seems to be constantly attacking watermelons with his fiberglass sjambok. Personally i have yet to encounter a watermelon while walking the streets, not have i ever found the ned to carry a shovel, a sword, a cane, a tomohawk and ten knives on my body.


----------



## Monocrom

Bushman5 said:


> .... Having said that, I despise CS's marketing and blatant rip offs of other bladesmiths. If i abused my CS knifes the way they show in their ads, i would have chipped, bent or broken knives, and possible cuts to myself..... The owner should stick to marketing non stick frypans at 3am on the TV, and not marketing knives. :shakehead



Thanks for reminding me..... If anyone would like to re-produce any of the torture tests in Lynn Thompson's "Proof" videos, CS will void your warranty. Yeah, the exact same tests that Mr. Thompson uses to supposedly prove how tough his company's products are; equals "abuse" if re-produced by someone else. Imagine that.


----------



## cutlerylover

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for reminding me..... If anyone would like to re-produce any of the torture tests in Lynn Thompson's "Proof" videos, CS will void your warranty. Yeah, the exact same tests that Mr. Thompson uses to supposedly prove how tough his company's products are; equals "abuse" if re-produced by someone else. Imagine that.


 

I know it seems stupid but think about it, at least Lynn Thompson recognizes that it is abuse and a knife is used for cutting...He does what he does to show how durable they are if they were abused like that, which they are not suppose to be in the 1st place...I don't care how he markets knives, he is a buisness man, but the only thing I don't like about him is he puts down other knife companies, which most knife companies don't do as a general rule unwritten rule...but I don't care enough to boycott all of his products...The only thing that I never understodd is in EVERY single video he ever put out he dares other companies to try to do what he does...and I understand No one has stepped up sop to speak because they don't need to "stoop down to his level" to sell knives, but to be honest I would love to see a third party do the same tests on a few different brands knives...I happen to like knifetests.com to see how much abuse certain fixed blades can take, but the tests are not consistant with all the knives...Also I wonder why Lynn does not do these tests on the other bnrands knives in his videos to show how they "fail" Is that a legal issue? Like maybe hes just not allowed to show another brand name? Hmmm, interesting thougts here...Anywayit woudl be nice to see another company put out a similar video...I just find it entertaining to say the least, lol....It does not in any way make me want to buy their stuff, I just like ANY fottage of knives doing anythgin, lol, thats how much of a knife nut I am...


----------



## jtice

I for one think Cold Steel knives are actually quite good for the price.

I think its rather stupid to compare them to other knife companies, which cost 2 to 3 times as much.
You get what you pay for as always.
But, I still think Cold Steel is one of the best bang for your buck ones out there.

I dont like any of their folders, mainly due to the designs.
But I like their fixed blades alot.
You get a well made, full tang, thick bladed knife for a decent price.
One you can USE, and not care about beating up.

I have a Recon Tanto, was only about $50, 
nice thick blade, even stays fairly thick at the tip.
The rubber knurled handle has some decent grip.
I have a Trail Master on the way also 
(BTW, if anyone has a non-black Scout they want to sell...) 

I also have a $9 Cold Steel Machette. 
It is the thinner cheapo one.
And it has been excellent for how thin it is.
Springs right back into shape, even when bent over really hard.

Another excellent knife for the money is Ranger knives.
I have a Ranger RD9, and it is simply superb.
Not super fit and finish, but the steel is amazingly strong, the edge stays perfectly smooth even after heavy chopping.

Like anything else, you dont want junk, but you dont want to pay double the price just so a nice name is on the side of it.
If you want a nice to USE, Cold Steel is a nice choice.

~John


----------



## paulr

Scout? Is that the thin blade Bowie that's smaller than the trailmaster? I have one of those and was trying to remember what it was called. Yeah if that's the one you want and if I can find it, I can part with it, I haven't used it in years.


----------



## jtice

oh, also, I think all those tests are stupid also.
Cold Steel has a bad habit of making goofy vids to demo the knives.
Most any knife, even junk, can do what they demo.
Its just a matter of how long the edge holds up, and it the knife would break after Repeated abuse.

As for that one guy hitting that CS knife with a Stider axe, that is REALLY stupid.
That proves NOTHING.
Give me any axe, and any knife, a $2000 knife I dont care,
you will still be able to destroy the knife hitting it with an axe.
You cant beat physics.

~John


----------



## jtice

paulr,

Yes, it looks just like the Trailmaster, but its a bit smaller.
If you have the NON-Black one, I might be interested 
What steel is yours? They made them in a couple different steels over the years.

Should look like this,,,
http://www.coldsteel.com/37s.html
Though, that is the newest one, made in their new multi layer steel.
Which raised their price, ALOT.

~John


----------



## jtice

oh,,, to answer the OP's question (heh imagine that)

If you want to spend under $200, I think Cold Steel is fine.
I think that is what they are best at, a sub $200 knife you want to USE.

If you want something that is super nice fit and finish, has more of a reputation and following, and you are willing to spend over $200, 
then there are better choices out there.

~John


----------



## paulr

jtice, yeah, that's the one I have. Mine is stainless, AUS-8 or something like that if I remember right. Definitely not black. OMG I can't believe how expensive those things have gotten. The Master Hunter too, $100+, who are they kidding? Nice sturdy knife but I think they were around 35 bucks when I got mine.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

The only ColdSteel knife I have is the Trailmaster, and I really love it! Its very solid and makes a very nice chopping nife!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

This is the one I'm looking at right now-- Recon Scout in SK-5 High-Carbon steel:

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8972

It seems like a decent camping knife with the right size at a great price. Is this steel good? I know it's far from being stainless, it doesn't matter though. I can take care of it.

I'll probably ignore those expensive models made in VG-1 San Mai III steel. For that same money I can get a Zero Tolerance knife or a top of the line Benchmade like the Presidio or the big Rukus Folder.

BTW, big thanks to all of you!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

FlashSpyJ said:


> The only ColdSteel knife I have is the Trailmaster, and I really love it! Its very solid and makes a very nice chopping nife!


I think that knife is a tad bit too big for comfortable backpacking. I'd carry a machete or an axe if I needed that blade size... I'm sure it's a great blade for car camping...


----------



## ErickThakrar

the video with the axe wasn't made to demonstrate how tough the knife is. It was done as a kind of protest against the way Cold Steels marketing has attacked Strider. That's why they used the Strider Crash Axe.

I recently re-handled a Cold Steel Kukri for a buddy. It had seen some relatively light use and the kraton handle that CS is so proud of had started to split. 
For some reason, CS was giving him a lot of flak about getting it repaired, despite their warranty. 
So I re-did it for him in G10. 
When I removed the kraton, I found out that these handles are only held in place by the brass ferrule. Not only that, the handle allows water to seep in underneath it and as such, the tang had started to rust. This would undoubtedly have gotten much worse over time. 
Frankly, I think it's a major design flaw. 
Like has been mentioned, a lot of the CS knives are ok. Or were ok. But more and more, their shitty business practices, their dodgy, outlandish designs and the arrogant posturing of Lynn Thompson, has soured me on CS. 
I will not buy any of their products as a simple matter of principle these days.


----------



## Bushman5

cutlerylover said:


> I know it seems stupid but think about it, at least Lynn Thompson recognizes that it is abuse and a knife is used for cutting.*.He does what he does to show how durable they are if they were abused like that, which they are not suppose to be in the 1st place*...I don't care how he markets knives, he is a buisness man, but the only thing I don't like about him is he puts down other knife companies, which most knife companies don't do as a general rule unwritten rule...but I don't care enough to boycott all of his products...The only thing that I never understodd is in EVERY single video he ever put out he dares other companies to try to do what he does...and I understand No one has stepped up sop to speak because they don't need to "stoop down to his level" to sell knives, but to be honest I would love to see a third party do the same tests on a few different brands knives...I happen to like knifetests.com to see how much abuse certain fixed blades can take, but the tests are not consistant with all the knives...Also I wonder why Lynn does not do these tests on the other bnrands knives in his videos to show how they "fail" Is that a legal issue? Like maybe hes just not allowed to show another brand name? Hmmm, interesting thougts here...Anywayit woudl be nice to see another company put out a similar video...I just find it entertaining to say the least, lol....It does not in any way make me want to buy their stuff, I just like ANY fottage of knives doing anythgin, lol, thats how much of a knife nut I am...




if he wantsa to show how "tough": his knives are, do it with REAL WORLD tests: repeated cutting, repeated sharpening, repeated exposure to water, mud, tough hides, blood, and saltwater , cutting of various materials etc etc etc.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

I've never been able to bring myself to buy a CS knife... unless you count those sweet little Zytel Tantos.
Their redneck marketing turned me off the first time I saw it. I've been interested in their San Mai offerings but haven't found one yet that had a decent design. Krayton is terrible imho.
Their older Carbon V blades were durable and a pretty good deal. Rust issues aside they're decent knives. Prices have been rising over the years though and that value is diminishing. Also they're now producing "cheap steel" knives and replacing a lot of the older Carbon V models. I'm not interested in their knives anymore.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This is the one I'm looking at right now-- Recon Scout in SK-5 High-Carbon steel:
> 
> http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8972
> 
> It seems like a decent camping knife with the right size at a great price. Is this steel good? I know it's far from being stainless, it doesn't matter though. I can take care of it.
> 
> I'll probably ignore those expensive models made in VG-1 San Mai III steel. For that same money I can get a Zero Tolerance knife or a top of the line Benchmade like the Presidio or the big Rukus Folder.
> 
> BTW, big thanks to all of you!



I ordered my Trailmaster from this ebay seller, you can checik it out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cold-Steel-Reco...hZ011QQcategoryZ88906QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Regarding the size of the Trailmaster.. I Have a friend who took a knife making course in the States some years ago. He was told some rather useful stuff there, like when going out in the woods etc, you bring tre knifes. The choice of knives is based on what you are going, and how long youre planning to stay out.
You bring three knives, one big that takes care of all the biggest choping need you might have, then a smaller one that takes care of wood carving, food preparation etc. And finally a multitool like a leatherman with sissors can opener etc...

My Trailmaster is going with me depending on how heavy pack Im bringing and where Im going, I might bring a smaller knife like a recon scout or even smaller and a machete instead sometimes. I tryed to find one knife that matches all my needs, but the closest I come to this is the three knife set up...Mig not work for everyone, but it works for me! 

Just have to mention that my friend got to meet Bill Moran himself for some knife lessions!

And remember! A big knife can do what a small nife can, and more, BUT not the other way around!


----------



## Monocrom

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This is the one I'm looking at right now-- Recon Scout in SK-5 High-Carbon steel:
> 
> It seems like a decent camping knife....



There's a rather infamous pic on Bladeforums that shows otherwise.

The owner didn't abuse the knife. Just used it for the common wilderness task of batoning. The knife didn't just chip at the point, it snapped apart! Rather spectacularly as a matter of fact. Severe failure. I might still have the pic of the broken blade on my home comp. 

I won't be home for most of the day. But I'll try to upload it when I get a chance.


----------



## jtice

I have the tanto version of Recon Scout, 
http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=ColdSteel-ReconTanto
I like it so far, thick blade, feels pretty grippy.
I managed to get it quite sharp.

Though I have not gotten a chance to really abuse it yet, no batoning, etc.
I did some light chopping with it and the edge help up fine.

That same guy that has all the vids of him destroying knives, 
tested the Cold Steel GI Tanto and seemed to like it,
Sure, he broke it, but it took a good bit of abuse first.
Not bad for a $30 knife.
http://www.coldsteel.com/80ft.html

~John


----------



## Monocrom

jtice said:


> oh, also, I think all those tests are stupid also.
> Cold Steel has a bad habit of making goofy vids to demo the knives.
> Most any knife, even junk, can do what they demo.
> Its just a matter of how long the edge holds up, and it the knife would break after Repeated abuse.
> 
> ~John



Thank You! You raise an excellent point.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To: cutlerylover -

Those extreme tests seen in the CS "Proof" videos are used to help sell CS knives. The claims are that a ColdSteel knife can pass such "extreme testing." But, when an individual buys a CS knife and wants to put it to the same test that he saw it pass in the video; CS tells him, "Oh, that's abuse. It'll void the warranty."

What the Hell?...... Oh no, you can't have it both ways! You can't claim your products are good enough for use under extreme conditions when you're selling them, but then claim those exact same conditions are "abuse," after the product was purchased. 

As far as the CS Trailmaster challenge goes, you're right! No other owner or CEO of a knife company is going to lower himself and get in the mud to play Mr. Thompson's game. 

Here's the thing, that challenge was issued with regards to a Carbon V Trailmaster. (I think I've seen you on Bladeforums. You probably encountered the following).....

Someone bought a Trailmaster and had the steel analyzed. Turns out, Carbon V is a fairly well-known carbon steel. (I can't recall its official name now. Mostly because there are several numbers in the name). But it's not some sort of super alloy that only ColdSteel has access to. The heat treat on Carbon V blades used to be done by Camilus, before they went out of business..... 

Do you honestly believe that a Custom blade from the forge of a Master bladesmith is not going to outperform a Trailmaster? Let's say the smith isn't good at heat treating, so he takes his blades to Paul Bos. When it comes to heat treats, good luck finding someone who could do a better job. Quite a few Production blades could pass the Challenge too. But why waste time even going for it? So you can prove that your product is better than one that has been hyped to a ridiculous degree? What's the point? (Other than entertainment value perhaps).

Cliff Stamp does a much more scientific job of extreme knife testing than Noss. A bit too scientific at times. But his torture tests are a bit more consistant.


----------



## cutlerylover

Monocrom said:


> Thank You! You raise an excellent point.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> To: cutlerylover -
> 
> Those extreme tests seen in the CS "Proof" videos are used to help sell CS knives. The claims are that a ColdSteel knife can pass such "extreme testing." But, when an individual buys a CS knife and wants to put it to the same test that he saw it pass in the video; CS tells him, "Oh, that's abuse. It'll void the warranty."


 

I completely understand what your saying...but here is just my point of view...

As far as cold steel saying their knives are the best, I don't belive it, lol, but I cna understand why they are sayign it...they are in buisness and Lynn wants to sell as many knives as he can, and his gimmicks work, its not right, its not ethical to most people, and I do not think its the right way of goign about it, they way he does anyway, but I can't blame him is all for trying to sell his knives...So I don't like it or agree, but I understand it...

Now as far as the tests go...what I am trying to say is that they show how you cna abuse the knives and they hold up...Not to say go ahead and abuse them but rather to just show they can take it...but at the same time he is also sayiogn knives are not meant for these tasks, so if you try to use them this way its your falt if they do fail under the pressure and break...Agaian I don't agree with the way he does it, but I can understand it, I think its a bit missleading to most "non-knife" people to see all these "tests" and then go home and not want to try them..you know...But for knife guys like us we know better...So I don't like what Lynn Thompson does to sell knives, but I don't hate him for it...thats all...Confusing post? :thinking: I hope not, lol...Just tryign to get across my thoughts...I don't bash cold steel because of the way Lynn represents himself or his buisness, but at the same time I don't go around saying how they are the best, I know better, lol...But the smart people don't need an explanation and they can take it for what its worth, and buy the products they know to be good rather than what they see in a short video, word of mouth is a very popular thing...I could imagine if a yougn tenager got a hold of a "proof" dvd and watched it with his friends they would be a gaggle of kids with cold steel products, lol, and although I can't speak for Lynn, Im sure he wouldn't mind as long as they didn't hurt anyone with them...but thats the point right? To sell knives...I woudl say hes a genious for makign those dvd's and giving them otu for free...but not really, other knife companies could eaisly match what he does but they don't, they know their knives sell because they are good, and they have loyal customers...they don't need anything extra to sell their knives...


----------



## Bushman5

Cold Steel Checklist before leaving out the front door:

- blowgun slung to back, chest pocket full of darts
- Sjambok in left hand
- Spetznaz shovel on waist, shovel sharpened to razor edge
- Sharkie, RPG, and Honeycomb in right shirt pocket
- Torpedo, Koda SG, Delta Dart and Sarong in right handwarmer pocket
- Riflemans Tomohawk and Bad Ax on left side of belt
- Indian WarLCub on right side of belt
- FGX Karambit, Push blades 1 & 2 in left handwarmer pocket
- Recon Tanto, CounterTac, and Black bear Classic on belt
- Steel tiger, Urban Dart and Corsican boot knives in right boot
- The Spike, Braveheart and Safemaker boot knives in left boot
- Sword cane, City Stick and Japanese tanto Warrior sword slung over back
- Black Talon, Salwar,and Black Sable Folders in right front pocket
- Recon 1, Ultimate Hunter, and Hamoto folders in left pocket
- Bad Ax in right hand

ok that should do for the walk to the coffee shop, but first i have to sit down and watch the PROOF videos, i ned to be prepared for all the marauding watermelons and dangling ropes that roam the streets where i live. Worst of all is the vicious car doors that pop open! i'd best add a few more tanto's to the belt ! 

ok i've watched the all the PROOF videos, man i'm frickking hyped up now! YEA!! ITS A WAR ZONE OUT THERE!! I'M PREPARED (sucks in chest to make it look bigger) YEEAH!!!!!! COME ON YOU B:green:ST:green:RD watermelons and dangly ropes!! I'M COMING FOR YOUI!!!!! LOOK OUT CAR DOORS!! YOU DONT STAND A CHANCE AGAINST ME!!!

opens fornt door, fires off a volley of blowgun darts, then grabs the Brooklyn Smasher bat and dispatches a watermelon thats sneaking up the drive. Runs out into the street waving a Tomohawk, plunging it into another watermelon, pausing to stab it with boot knives. Quickly darts to the side and stabs a car door, but not before throwing a Torpedo dart and a Delta Dart at two small watermelons and Sarong'ing a dangly rope. whip out the japanese Sword and sever the rest of the ropes that are attacking. Two mroe car doors open and attack, The Recon Tanto dispatches them. Time to whip out the Sjambok and beat a whole herd of watermelons back! drop the Sjambok and pull out the Special Forces shovel, throwing it and severing a rope thats crawling up a wood round! Indian War Club time! back you damn watermelons!!! crushing their skulls! Pull out the Sword Cane and parry off not only a dangly rope and three watermelons but a car door too! slice lunge jab! Pull out the honey comb, comb the hair and pull out the hideen xray resistant kinfe, stabbing a baby watermelon, then usign the RPG and Sharkie to disptach it, DIE DAMMIT DIE!!!!!
City Stick time! WACK WACK WACK!!! back you infernal fruit, i need my coffee! 




AAAUAUAUAUAUAGAGHAHAHAHHAAGGAAHGAGHAAGHGAGHAH!!!!!!!! VICTORY!!!! 

and that my fellow CPF'ers, is what COLD STEEL is all about.


----------



## Lightraven

I watched the latest proof video that came with my new CS push dagger. I certainly wouldn't have bought the video, but it was mildly entertaining for a freebie. A significant misunderstanding of self defense was demonstrated by Lynn Thompson comparing a .357 Magnum against one of his knives.

I just watched a U.S. soldier speak about his experience at surviving a 9 or 10 inch knife pulled out of his brain by Army surgeons, where it was stabbed to the hilt by an enemy in Iraq. The soldier says he thought he felt like he was punched. Where was his helmet? I don't know. But a .357 Magnum in the same location would have killed the poor guy, instantly. Bullets do more damage than what is seen by the hole, where knives only do that damage that the blade causes directly. Lynn doesn't help his credibility (what he may have) by implying that a knife is superior to a .357 Magnum for self defense.


----------



## gorn

Lightraven said:


> A significant misunderstanding of self defense was demonstrated by Lynn Thompson comparing a .357 Magnum against one of his knives.



In what context was the comparison made? If it was about damage and said the knife was better that isn't even close to true. If it was about his push daggers ability to penitrate a kevlar vest then it is accurate.


----------



## cutlerylover

gorn said:


> In what context was the comparison made? If it was about damage and said the knife was better that isn't even close to true. If it was about his push daggers ability to penitrate a kevlar vest then it is accurate.


 
NOT THAT I AM DEFENDING HIM, lol, but I think he might have meant is it was one shot and in a non lethal place on the body...Obviously we all know it only takes one good shot in a number of places to put somebody down for good...What he was doing in the video for the comparison was to show the one shot makign a small hole, compared to a few slashes of one of his knives...to a regular citizen "sheeple" lol, this might have been convincing enough to think a knife is a better tool against an attacker...but again, most of us forum guys (CPF, kF, BF, and gun forums) know better than to believe this kind of stuff...


----------



## Bushman5

^ what about the Special forces Shovel against a .357 magnum?


----------



## paulr

Carbon V isn't any specific type of steel. It's just a marketing term that they can slap onto whatever they happening to be getting from their supplier that week.


----------



## mossyoak

PhantomPhoton said:


> Their redneck marketing turned me off the first time I saw it.



Hey now, dont be bringin us Appalachian-Americans into this. 
that is west coast junk-in-the-trunk advertising.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Wow, Bushman, you must live in a really bad part of town!

That was one of the funniest posts I've seen in a while. 

"back you infernal fruit, i need my coffee!"... That should totally be in your sig.

Does CS really compare knife damage to firearm damage by looking at the entry wound? They should be looking at the exit, as most rounds make a little hole going in, then expand/break/tumble/etc., and leave a larger hole going out.


----------



## carrot

I handled a friend's Cold Steel Voyager expecting it to be garbage but was decently impressed with the build quality. Considering all the bashing people do of Cold Steel products, they seem not to be too bad at all. Though I do agree some of their stuff seems outrageously overpriced, not all of their knives deserve their terrible reputation.


----------



## Lightraven

OK, I went back and reviewed the .357 Magnum versus knife segment. In this case, the knife was the CS Ghurka Kukri, which is a pretty vicious knife, as the Ghurkas have proven. Lynn Thompson says, "There is no comparison in the stopping power . . ." in favor of the Kukri, with various other tough guy statements.

Thompson shoots his .357 125 grain at a hanging 10 pound block of beef, heavily marbled with fat, no bones, leaving an entrance and exit wound roughly the same size. He then cleaves it in two with his Kukri. Needless to say, this demonstration is designed to be dramatic if not educational--what would anybody think would happen with a bullet hole versus a big blade on a soft piece of meat?

A real self defense scenario has little in common with this demonstration, however. We can generally assume that a deadly force threat will be armed with a gun, edged weapon or blunt force type weapon. In any case, would you rather have a handgun that can shoot over a distance or a kukri which would require you to move towards the threat?

At contact range, both weapons are capable of major incapacitating injuries, but the gun requires less gross motor movement than swinging a kukri, which seems to be a limiting factor at very close distances--say from one seat of a car to another or being entangled on the ground with a threat. One has to appreciate how bad things can get before a defender begins a defense--some major differences between assassination and self defense.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

mossyoak said:


> Hey now, dont be bringin us Appalachian-Americans into this.
> that is west coast junk-in-the-trunk advertising.


Appalachian-Americans LOL, that's some funny poop!


----------



## Monocrom

*To: cutlerylover -*

I hear what you're saying. But Thompson's use of gimmicks tends to turn off more knowledgeable folks like us. Also, this isn't BF. While some CPFers have accounts on both sites, there are CPFers who need good info about knives, and the companies that make them. If this topic was on BF, I probably wouldn't even bother posting.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*To: Outdoors Fanatic -*

Here's the pic I promised you. Had to resize it.


----------



## The Hobbit

I had a Trailmaster that I bought back in the mid-90's. I sold it a couple of months ago to a guy who wanted to mod one. Mine had also suffered from water getting under the kraton handle, and had rusted quite a bit.  He sent me a pic, and it looked like I had taken it diving or something. I would avoid those like the black death. His marketing tactics are part sideshow freak, part "damn the facts, roll camera!" 

My thoughts; save your bucks for better knives. 

P.S. Bushman....best post I've seen in a long time! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlerylover

Monocrom said:


> *To: cutlerylover -*
> 
> I hear what you're saying. But Thompson's use of gimmicks tends to turn off more knowledgeable folks like us. Also, this isn't BF. While some CPFers have accounts on both sites, there are CPFers who need good info about knives, and the companies that make them. If this topic was on BF, I probably wouldn't even bother posting.


 
Good point, just bcause this is the knife section of CPF, doesn't mean everyone is on the up and up...I sometimes forget where and who I am posting for...:thinking: lol, sorry...


----------



## Monocrom

cutlerylover said:


> I sometimes forget where and who I am posting for...:thinking: lol, sorry...


 
No problem. I understand what you mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignoramus

Opinions on the CS owner aside, they have okay to pretty good products in their cheaper knives. They also have fun items that can be used in a wide variety of war movies. Their high end knives (I'd say anything above $100-$130+) is bad compared to comparable knives in those price ranges.


----------



## jbosman1013

now I only have 2 cold steel knives a AK-47 and a carbon V true flight thrower. I removed the coating, blued, and rewraped the handles of the thrower, thanks to camilius it is a very good knife that to my suprise holds a edge longer than D2 (in my own testing). The AK-47 is also a very good performer the AUS8 is much stronger than I thought it would be and will hold a edge just as long if not longer than my emerson's of 154cm. I am not saying they are the best or even that they are priced properly but the ones I have are very good.


----------



## Dirty Bob

I've owned several of their products, bought at sale or discounted prices over the years. I have their flanged mace, which was a screaming deal at about $20, although I still need to re-handle it. It would make a heckuva zombie smasher. I doubt I'll ever find a serious use for it, but I'm a sucker for a good solid mace.

Their SF shovel is great as a shovel, and it gets a lot of use around the house.

If you buy their high end products, however, you are probably spending more than they're really worth. If you shop around a bit, you can find real handmade knives in that price range, instead of mass-produced stuff from CS.

Lynn Thompson has also treated people I know very badly, in addition to his use of the designs of others, often without crediting the person who designed the knife. I was pleased to see that they've belatedly added Harry McEvoy's name to some of his designs that they are producing.

In summary: their low-priced stuff may be a good deal for the money, but watch out for some of the low-end steels (420 stainless, Krupp 4116, etc.) they've been substituting into some of their existing designs. Stay away from their high end products: they're very overpriced for what you're getting.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Muppet

Spyderco's "classic" knives - the Delica and Endura - are about perfect for most jobs. Not too expensive, not too flashy. Their higher end stuff (the Military) seems a bit out of my taste, and I'm not sure about the Byrd line. At all.


----------



## SAR

You get what you pay for, with so many custom makers and guys that are just getting started. You could get a fine user for more and not a bunch more money. When I first got started I was just happy to sell my knives for what i had into them so look around you would be surprised.

Most of these type of knives and not just the cold steel flavor can take a little abuse. When you cross over into quality steels and professional heat treat you get knives that will be tough and hold an edge. I would rather save my money and purchase a good quality knife that the manufacture or maker stands behinds, knowing I can count on that knife. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## mossyoak

yeah, SAR has a good point, and i was about to recommend Graham Knives because they are local to me. but SAR makes some really nice knives to.


----------



## Patriot

I'm not a die-hard CS fan but I do own them and they often become my main task, carry, and hunting knife. I haven't had one come up short yet. I think they provide performance close to the most expensive brands. I'm also fan of custom knives but I appreciate the usability factor of CS very much.

This is how one of their cheapie models performed under severe independent testing:
http://knifetests.com/page28.html



*Bushman5*


> if he wantsa to show how "tough": his knives are, do it with REAL WORLD tests: repeated cutting, repeated sharpening, repeated exposure to water, mud, tough hides, blood, and saltwater , cutting of various materials etc etc etc.


 
I would compare that to testing the life span of LEDs. All good quality knives would appear relatively equal. Saltwater would be hard on high carbon knives but even that would take many months or years to produce results.


*Outdoors Fanatic*


> This is the one I'm looking at right now-- Recon Scout in SK-5 High-Carbon steel:
> 
> http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?...OD&ProdID=8972


 
It's a tank OF. It would be hard to go wrong with that knife. My brother has used that model, non-coated, for his main out-dooring and hunting knife for the past 6-7 years. The only down side is the blade thickness. At 5/16 it isn't the best camp knife imo but would be great for all tasks heavier that food preparation. The flat ground blade does overcome some of its thickness though.


*Paulr*


> Scout? Is that the thin blade Bowie that's smaller than the trailmaster? I have one of those and was trying to remember what it was called. Yeah if that's the one you want and if I can find it, I can part with it, I haven't used it in years.


 
Just shorter Paul, same 5/16ths thickness.


*Monocrom*


> Those extreme tests seen in the CS "Proof" videos are used to help sell CS knives. The claims are that a ColdSteel knife can pass such "extreme testing." But, when an individual buys a CS knife and wants to put it to the same test that he saw it pass in the video; CS tells him, "Oh, that's abuse. It'll void the warranty."
> 
> What the Hell?...... Oh no, you can't have it both ways! You can't claim your products are good enough for use under extreme conditions when you're selling them, but then claim those exact same conditions are "abuse," after the product was purchased.


 
Monocrom, he's simply displaying how the knife will perform under the worst case scenario. Industry and individuals have been testing tools to destruction ever since man has created them. Most of us would never destroy our knife purchased with hard earned money but people like to know where the limit is and what type of abuse it takes to destroy a knife? "Extreme conditions" and "destructive testing" are two different things. Thinking that CS is wavering because they won't warranty a destroyed knife is like faulting an auto manufacturer for not providing warranty coverage after the owner's car is totaled. Destruction testing gives consumers an idea of what they can expect out of their product. If they abuse it, there is a good chance is could break. If they use it properly they'll probably own it for a life time.


----------



## ringzero

Patriot36 said:


> I'm not a die-hard CS fan but I do own them and they often become my main task, carry, and hunting knife. I haven't had one come up short yet. I think they provide performance close to the most expensive brands.




+1

I've owned several Cold Steel knives since I bought my first one in 1982 IIRC, one of the push daggers. I EDCed various models of Cold Steel push daggers for years. Used often for demanding tasks - cutting thick rope, splitting hard wood, etc. - and they always came through just fine. All were lost or stolen over the years.

In 1986 I got one of the 4 inch folding tantos with Kraton grips. Blade was 3/16 " thick, which meant it was no lightweight - in fact, that was one heavy duty folder. Carried on outdoor adventures and used and abused for 10 years with no functional degradation - the Kraton was sort of worn down in places, but still offered a good grip. Still locked up tight with zero blade play and still took and held a razor edge. That tanto was stolen out of my car back in 1996.

I've also owned a couple of the Voyagers with 3" and 4" blades. Great performing knives for what they cost. Very tough and durable knives - suprisingly lighweight for how tough they are. Simple and unassuming in apperance, the Voyager series are wonderful utility-beater knives - especially for use outdoors. Great bang for the buck.

.


----------



## Patriot

ringzero said:


> +1
> 
> I've owned several Cold Steel knives since I bought my first one in 1982 IIRC, one of the push daggers. I EDCed various models of Cold Steel push daggers for years. Used often for demanding tasks - cutting thick rope, splitting hard wood, etc. - and they always came through just fine. All were lost or stolen over the years.
> 
> In 1986 I got one of the 4 inch folding tantos with Kraton grips. Blade was 3/16 " thick, which meant it was no lightweight - in fact, that was one heavy duty folder. Carried on outdoor adventures and used and abused for 10 years with no functional degradation - the Kraton was sort of worn down in places, but still offered a good grip. Still locked up tight with zero blade play and still took and held a razor edge. That tanto was stolen out of my car back in 1996.
> 
> I've also owned a couple of the Voyagers with 3" and 4" blades. Great performing knives for what they cost. Very tough and durable knives - suprisingly lightweight for how tough they are. Simple and unassuming in appearance, the Voyager series are wonderful utility-beater knives - especially for use outdoors. Great bang for the buck.
> 
> .


 

Nice selection there Ringzero. I'm only sorry that they disappeared on you over the years. I really hope that you're able to replace them with others that you'll enjoy.

I think my smallest CS are a Recon, and a PeacekeeperII. The rest are large knives. The Vaquero Grande or Voyager XL are my defensive carriers. I have one of them on me just about all of the time. I have three other large fixed blades including a standard Trailmaster and I'm especially pleased with it as my main home defense and out-dooring blade. I couldn't hurt that knife during two lifetimes of regular use.


----------



## NelsonFlashlites

Well, I own a zytel handled Ti-Lite, and like it. The edge is nowhere near as sharp as when I bought it about a year ago, though. I broke the pocket clip and they replaced it no questions asked. 

Just my 2¢.


----------



## carrot

NelsonFlashlites said:


> Well, I own a zytel handled Ti-Lite, and like it. The edge is nowhere near as sharp as when I bought it about a year ago, though. I broke the pocket clip and they replaced it no questions asked.
> 
> Just my 2¢.


It's funny, because I just picked up the same model for a friend and I was overall very unimpressed with it. Did not like the lack of purchase on the liner release, felt the liner/tang contact face was poorly designed, and felt that the "guards" on the blade should have been chamfered, as they are very rough on the fingers. Also, the ball detent is incredibly hard to overcome with the (imo) poorly placed thumbstud. Makes me hate thumbstuds. Only thing I was impressed with was the aesthetics and the sharpness out of box.

Maybe Spyderco has spoiled me with their incredible liner lock on the Military?

On the other hand, I thought the CS Voyager was a really nicely made folder.

Feeling pretty good about the two (rubber and zytel) trainers I bought, and so far I think I like them. The zytel one is a little rough on the hands as well, though. I really liked their Nightshade FGX series, if a little impractical, they are still nicely made.

I also took the chance to sample their GI Tanto fixed blade. For $20 it seems a pretty good deal, and aught to be able to take a good beating. I think it's really ugly, and the sheath isn't great, but I was just looking for a strong, cheap fixed blade to use while my Ranger Shank gets its edge thinned out.


----------



## ringzero

Patriot36 said:


> Nice selection there Ringzero. I'm only sorry that they disappeared on you over the years. I really hope that you're able to replace them with others that you'll enjoy.




I don't collect knives, so if I buy a knife it's strictly to carry and use. I've had enough knives stolen over the years to convince me to no longer buy expensive knives.

I won't buy a knife that I'm reluctant to carry because I worry about damaging or losing it. In today's money the price limit for me is around 50 bucks, but there's lots of very decent knives available for 50 bucks or less.

Currently I don't own any Cold Steel knives, but I'll probably pick up Large and Medium clip point Voyagers sometime in the near future. This thread helped remind me how much I loved my old CS Voyagers.




Patriot36 said:


> I think my smallest CS are a Recon, and a PeacekeeperII. The rest are large knives. The Vaquero Grande or Voyager XL are my defensive carriers. I have one of them on me just about all of the time. I have three other large fixed blades including a standard Trailmaster and I'm especially pleased with it as my main home defense and out-dooring blade. I couldn't hurt that knife during two lifetimes of regular use.




The Vaquero Grande and Voyager XL look like great knives, but aren't they a little big for EDC? I handled the Voyager XL in a store and it seemed pretty big to me at the time.

I came close to buying a Trailmaster many times over the years, but never did buy one for some reason. One of my camping buddies has had a Trailmaster for many years and it has seen a lot of hard use outdoors. He really loves that knife.

.


----------



## Patriot

*Ringzero*


> The Vaquero Grande and Voyager XL look like great knives, but aren't they a little big for EDC? I handled the Voyager XL in a store and it seemed pretty big to me at the time.


 
At my old job it was too big as you had guessed, mainly because I was in dockers and a dress shirt and it wouldn't have been appropriate (PC)because it might frighten a customer or something...lol But everywhere else I usually carry it inside my front pocket or the outer edge of my right back pocket. The knive's carry characteristics defy it's menacing opened size. I think it's because of its smooth, thin, and lightweight handle and great pocket clip. It's strange that it doesn't even bother me in my front pocket while driving. I think it sorta tends to lay along side my leg rather that get pinched between my torso and thigh when I sit. Anyhow, I don't carry the knife for tasks, I carry it for defensive purposes only and use a little Spyderco native or military for when I need a general purpose knife.


----------



## NA8

Bought a CS Search&Rescue Knife (SRK) back in the late 80s or early 90s for about $37 at a gun show. Real basic 6" fixed blade, Kraton handle. 3/16 CarbonV blade with Made in USA stamped on it. Old nylon sheath. Just a good generic cheap knife. Just about perfect for the car trunk or stashed by your bed. Sorry to hear the Kraton handles "leak" but at least there's something under there to rust 

Looks like they've changed quite a bit. 

http://www.coldsteel.com/38ck.html

"Survival" Rescue Knife. Stainless, expensive.


----------



## Dantor

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What do you guys think about Cold Steel fixed blades and folders? I probably wouldn't pick a CS folder over a Spydie or a Benchmade, but how are their fixed blades? Are they really that good or just marketing BS?



Some people like em, some don't, to each their own, but I gotta get me a bushman, if only to test it and see for myself.


----------



## Bushman5

^ you wont be disapointed! you can get them WICKED SHARP using 3m silicone paper, starting at 600 grit and working up to 4000 grit.


----------



## Knivery

I'm one who used to think of Cold Steel knives as shoddy and rather second rate.

A while back I became interested in a Cold Steel Ti-Lite. It didn't seem to have a competitor in design or style so I decided to study it further. After about six months I saw one in a knife store. Just seeing it in the showcase I knew it was much MORE of a knife than I thought from having only viewed it online.

It feels like a $2-300 knife when holding it. The lock is very strong and, IMO, ingenious. I opted for the satin finish AUS8 over the bead blasted Carpenter steel model because, IMO, a knife of this design should have a shiny blade. The Cold Steel AUS8 seems to be like Buck 420 steel---they evidently have the heat treat down right. I really like the knife and am very pleased with it. I've had it less than a year but so far it is doing great at everything I call on it for.

I would no longer hesitate to buy a Cold Steel product, especially with the new steel upgrades. Getting one in hand will change a lot of minds.


----------



## ForrestChump

Spyderco > Cold Steel.

Way to much mall ninja mojo for me, but like I said in another thread they do have some very popular, durable models.

I just can't take a company that slashes up dead pigs to sell knives seriously. I also find it disrespectful.


----------



## BillSWPA

I have EDC'd Spydercos for several years now, having tried several other brands, including some that are much more expensive. However, the Cold Steel knives I have purchased have been nicely made, durable, useful knives, and good values for the money. I like the fact that they will abuse their knives on video. I could name multiple other knife makers which claim unspecified, undocumented connections and/or use by special forces, etc., and then charge high prices for knives with thin liner locks and/or various other deficiencies that would not survive a fraction of the abuse shown in the "Proof" videos.

I also like a lot of their other products.

I would not recommend their "educational" videos.


----------



## MrJino

I'll take a free one, to gift.


----------



## SVT-ROY

I have yet to try a knife from them, I am however about to order a warrior katana for gits and shiggles. Curious to see what's what.


----------



## desmobob

Cold Steel might possibly be the _last _brand of knife I'd ever buy.... 

Stay sharp,
Bob


----------



## cpf360

I've used their throwing knives and they're very nice, but that's kind of niche.


----------



## Brasso

Just who is CS marketing to? Serial killers living in their mom's basement?

What the hell?


----------



## P_A_S_1

Brasso said:


> Just who is CS marketing to? Serial killers living in their mom's basement?
> 
> What the hell?


 
lol.


----------



## G. Scott H.

Brasso said:


> Just who is CS marketing to? Serial killers living in their mom's basement?
> 
> What the hell?



I'm actually a big Cold Steel fan, but I have to admit that was hilarious. :twothumbs


----------



## NoisyPegasus

They're okay. They work, they're sharp enough out of the box, but I'd still hit them with a fine stone and polishing stone after looking it over. 

I like their Kukri and Camillus style knives.


----------



## Shooter21

I like cold steel and if you watch their new tests featuring Andrew demco you will see how they are even stronger than the higher end knives like benchmades and other premium knives.


----------



## subwoofer

guest-knife said:


> I have a Cold Steel Recon 1 spear point blade with plain edge. I do believe that Cold Steel makes the sharpest and strongest knives which are made from the best material. Cold Steel knives remain sharp for a longer period of time and durable as well.



Just wondering, do you work for Knife India? You have linked to them twice now.

Cold steel do make some great knives. One of my most used knives is the Rajah II in its guise as a folding machete for trail clearing (my cycle route gets badly overgrown in the summer).

However though they do use some good materials and do make strong knives (I love the Tri-ad lock) they do not make the sharpest, strongest knives from the best materials. There are stronger knives, and knives made from better materials, and sharpness, well don't get me started as that is a subject ALL to itself.


----------



## BIGLOU

Thought I'd share this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfOTIsh4X4Q


----------



## P_A_S_1

lol, wacky.

I prefer this one...

https://youtu.be/9o-DCk2qhDM


----------

